# Помогите, ни как не могу решиться



## qwer115500 (26 Июн 2014)

Доброе время суток уважаемые форумчане!!,у меня такая проблема ни как не могу решить какой инструмент купить себе. или Roland Fr-3x или живой какой нибудь другой ,играю на мероприятиях в основном под минусовки стоя,живу в казахстане (астана)поити и по щупать просто роланд нет ни какой возможности так как у нас и привозят только на заказ,распологаю суммой от 130000 до 150000 руб нашел роланд в магазине в омске надо приехать (а ехать туда ночь)и по щупать ,перерыл мног о всяких тем о роланде понял что у 3 какаято проблема с мехом так ли это?и еще как он реагирует на тремоло мехом или рекошет(это очень важно)конечно всю жизнь играя на ясной поляне все равно как то тянет на живой баян но посмотрев это видео http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JZLDH3G8Ehk с первого произведения понравился этот инструмент или может его так насстроили хорошо по звуку? если из живых смотреть то минимальные требования к инструменту это 5 рядов, ломанная дэка 4-х(это мечта) 3-х голосник цельные планки,,бросать живой инструмент не собираюсь бросать буду заниматься 50 на 50,если все таки будет роланд, понимаю что у роланда там можно так в живую впесчатляюще сыграть с набором разных басов в левой там ударных,но есть у меня опасение все таки это электро инструмент,что думаете по этому поводу?ехать за роландом или же все таки поискать за эти деньги чтото живое? и еще ,может у кого есть нотки первого произведения которое он играет на видео?если есть поделитесь пожалуйста моя почта [email protected] :dance: забыл сказать баян конечно должен быть если живой то конечно не китаец типа год чип


----------



## oleg45120 (26 Июн 2014)

Это всего лишь синтезатор. Я бы никого да не купил себе этот инструмент за деньги, которые за него просят. Настоящий звук ни один синтюк не сымитирует


----------



## vev (26 Июн 2014)

Согласен с Олегом. За эти деньги лучше все-таки обычный аккустический инструмент. Его при любом раскладе хоть починить можно и через год и через 20 лет. Синтезатор снимут с производства через год-два и любая фитюлька за 5$ будет огромной проблемой. 

Ну а уж со звуком живого инструмента и сравнивать смешно.


----------



## MAN (27 Июн 2014)

qwer115500 писал:


> понимаю что у роланда там можно так в живую впесчатляюще сыграть с набором разных басов в левой там ударных


А вот я, честно говоря, совершенно не понимаю за каким..., простите, зачем создатели электронных музыкальных инструментов вместо того, чтобы двигаться в самостоятельном направлении и благодаря принципиально иной природе звукообразования искать всевозможные новые звуки, обогащая ими палитру музыкантов, дружно принялись синтезировать звучание натуральных акустических инструментов? Ну что это в наше время за патологическая тяга к суррогатам такая, кто бы мне объяснил? Мало нам суррогатных продуктов питания, так давай ещё и для духовной пищи заменители использовать?
И я тоже считаю, что Олег абсолютно прав 
oleg45120 писал:


> Настоящий звук ни один синтюк не сымитирует


 ибо всякая подделка, даже очень искусно выполненная, по определению остаётся лишь подделкой и равной оригиналу стать не сможет никогда.

Простите за нелепое, быть может, сравнение, но по-моему это всё равно как безалкогольная водка. :biggrin: Представьте себе: вкус, запах - всё точь в точь и тошнить будет так же, если слишком много выпить, и даже голова от неё наутро заболит, и перегаром от вас разить будет за версту, но только без "градуса", т. е. не вызывающая никакого опьянения :crazy: 
Ну и какой смысл?

P.S. Имейте в виду, я рассуждаю как слушатель, а не как коллега, поскольку профессиональным музыкантом не являюсь. Причём лично я и настоящий баян под минусовку слушать не захочу. Продолжая гастрономические аналогии скажу, что по мне это как колбасу кушать, не снимая с неё искусственной полиэтиленовой оболочки. 
На мой вкус лучше уж пусть он играет совсем без сопровождения (тем более, что это же баян, а не флейта или скрипка), а уж если с ансамблем (оркестром), то только с настоящим, живым.


----------



## qwer115500 (28 Июн 2014)

спасибоо за ответы ,но все таки на сайте есть ведь люди у которых есть роланд ,стоит он своих денег или нет?


----------



## Кконстантин (28 Июн 2014)

*qwer115500*,
Если вы хотите использывать roland как самоиграйку т. Е. В режиме автоаккомпанимента то другой альтернативы с баянной клавиатурой просто нет. 
Звуковой уровень акккомпанимента на rolande такой же что и на обычных синтезатрах этой фирмы E-серии. 
Но мне кажется что время(человек оркестр)давно прошло!
Не могу понять если вы в совершенстве владеете натуральным (живым)инструментом то для чего вам посредством электроники изображать звуки других инструментов?
Берите другой инструмент в свои руки и играйте!
Электронные синтезаторы вообще то призваны моделировать тембры не существующих в природе музыкальных инструментов 
Синтезатор - это электронный музыкальный инструмент, создающий звуки при помощи того или иного метода синтеза звука. Синтезатор позволяет имитировать звучание различных акустических музыкальных инструментов, создавать искусственные звуки и звуковые эффекты.
Для чего вам имитировать? :dash: 
Ну вообще то может вы собираетесь играть музыку в стиле Жан Мишель Жаре ? То это оправдано но с одним rolandom это сделать будет сложновато!
Так что купите этот кусок пластика и будете обычным ЭМИТАТОРОМ. 
Сейчас этим вы никого не удивите!


----------



## vev (28 Июн 2014)

qwer115500 писал:


> спасибоо за ответы ,но все таки на сайте есть ведь люди у которых есть роланд ,стоит он своих денег или нет?



Ну вот скажите, купили Вы машину какуюньть. Деньги потратили. Ну дерьмо машина, но денег уже нет. И тут Вас спрашивают: "А хороша ль твоя ласточка?" Ну и какой ответ дадите Вы? 

А чего Вы ждете от владельцев Роландов. Ну купили они. Владеют. Денег спущено немеряно. Каков будет ответ?

Да, Роланд имеет право на существование, особенно учитывая его переконфигурируемость и возможность подстройки под себя: надо С-гриф - пожалуйства. Нужен B - итого легче. Выборка - да на здоровье. Не хватает барабанов - есть их у меня. Да и соседям полегче. Никто в 6 утра не завалится с претензиями 

Это просто другой инструмент. Другой звук. Он может быть и не хуже "живого". Он просто ДРУГОЙ.

Я трогал аккордеон семерку. Без настроек под себя играть не смог: мех как работает не понятно, звука без усилка нет, попытка сделать меховое тремоло - полный облом.

Однако, выбор за Вами. Только Вы и никто другой не знает Ваших приоритетов и никто за Вас не выберет.


----------



## serpodub (28 Июн 2014)

Здравствуйте. У меня есть Roland-3xb. Выскажу своё субъективное мнение:
Как полноценная замена баяну не годится, рикошета Вы не получите, тремоло даётся не очень легко и несколько не естественно, мех довольно чуствителен, нужно очень чётко определять усилия при игре динамических нюансов. Порой можно и переборщить ненароком как в большую так и в меньшую сторону, мне лично, например, было сложно начинать с p одну пьесу либо получалось чуть громче, либо чуть тише. Акценты получаются лучше на акустике, не хватает остроты.
Тем не менее плюсы:
очень лёгкий, для меня это очень существенно, очень удобно использовать на сцене, особенно если выступления проходят в ДК или кафе и т.д., где нет хорошей аппаратуры и звукоря для хорошей подзвучки. Звук идёт в линию без микрофонов, которые могут испортить всё. Я его использую при игре в ансамбле, там не так важны индивидуальные тембральные характеристики инструмента, это уже несоло и в сочетании с тембрами других инструментов всё даже и неплохо. С фонограммой пробовал пару раз играть, тоже самое инструмент играет по сути дела с ансамблем поэтому уже не так сильно важен индивидуальный тембр, но сама идея такая мне не понравилась звучит на сцене оркестр, а исполнитель один, смотрится бедно, или подтанцовка нужна или ансамбль. Я вобщем-то и пошёл по второму пути, благо, что единомышленники нашлись.
Всеми наворотами я не пользуюсь. Я конечно могу и скрипками и саксом сыграть, но всё же слушатель видит баян и ждёт баяна, а не что-то иное.
Ещё пара мыслей: Если решитесь брать узнайте всё по поводу ремонта. У меня глючил пару раз перед самым выступлением, всё потом заработало и прошло хорошо, но нервов добавило.
Как итог: Сейчас я бы не взял уже его, купил бы, наверное, эстрадный баянчик не тяжёлый со встроенной микрофонной системой. Сейчас уже понимаю, что многие из тех функций которые у него есть мне не пригодилось, хотя раньше думал иначе, но решать Вам.


----------



## qwer115500 (29 Июн 2014)

Спасибо большое ребята за ответы!решил брать живой инструмент


----------



## kep (29 Июн 2014)

qwer115500 писал:


> спасибоо за ответы ,но все таки на сайте есть ведь люди у которых есть роланд ,стоит он своих денег или нет?


Стоит.
При условии, что Вам нужен особый инструмент, не копия баяна.
Оставляя в стороне возможность играть тембрами других инструментов, главная фишка Роланда - способность создать звук любого аккордеона/баяна, включая несуществующие. Семиголосный с голосовыми планками разных типов, например. Или играющий в арабском строе.
Если Вам это не нужно, берите акустику.


----------

